# ppm = ?degrees



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I took my water to the LFS to have it tested. I was told my KH was 300 ppm. I haven't heard anybody refer to KH in ppm. Instead they talk about degrees. How do I convert ppm to degrees? Same question with GH but I don't recall what he said my GH was.

Thanks in advance.
dale


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

multiply by .056 to get degree.

300 * .056 = 16.8

jB


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

That brings up another question. I know KH is suppose to be above 3 degrees but is there a cap at which point it gets to high for fish or plants?

Is that equation work for all conversions or just KH? Can I use it for converting GH as well?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Your KH is on the high end. I would check your tap water to see what it is, if it is low then there is something in your tank causing the KH to rise. 

Yes, you can use that conversion to convert the GH too.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

frozenoak said:


> That brings up another question. I know KH is suppose to be above 3 degrees but is there a cap at which point it gets to high for fish or plants?


I do not know the cap for plants, most fish for that matter.

Some plants do poorly in water this hard, a few Roalats will not do well and perhaps a dozen or so ecletic stem plants.

Somwe fish will certainly like the softer water, but few plants care and as rule, the plants are much more concerned about CO2.

The rest will do wonderful and I have had some beautiful planted tanks with high KH/Gh tap water(I also have RO like tap water today from the tap so there is a long history with many species as well as a plant club that has wide ranging tap parameters).

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I have to apologise. I was operating off memory earlier. I had my tap water tested at the LFS and now that I am home I have the written report. GH is 300ppm = 16.8deg, KH is 180ppm = 10deg, PH is 7.4, NO3 is 10ppm and NO2 is 0ppm. Those are the only tests done by my LFS. 

I did not have plants at the time of the test so those results are pure tap water. I am taking my tank water in to be tested tomorrow. I will post the results for further assistance. 

I really appreciate y'alls help.
dale


----------

